

Show HN: Reinventing the way apps and websites are created - dynabros
http://breta.com/index.html

======
phantom_oracle
aah, well I can't resist commenting...

Pricing: ...

There is none there. I can't click on something and find no information about
what that link is supposed to tell me.

>we're creating an alternative to hiring freelancers and agencies.

It sounds like you're very much an agency with a different spin on it.

I'm not sure whether you can say you're re-inventing anything, as Breta seems
very much like an agency that may possibly work on a freelance model (all
contractors).

------
dynabros
I'm the founder of Breta - we're creating an alternative to hiring freelancers
and agencies. Would love feedback from the community.

